
Toyota’s new magnet won’t depend on some key rare-earth minerals - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2018/02/neodymium-more-like-neo-dont-mium-new-magnet-uses-fewer-key-rare-earths/
======
Nomentatus
False headline. It does depend on neodymium, on the "fraction" it uses is a
large fraction, if I remember another article correctly. Of course, "somewhat
more efficient in the use of rare-earth elements" isn't nearly as good
clickbait.

